# abandoned hospital



## Ab$olut (Dec 12, 2006)

Taken today in a abandoned hospital only one that came out that I thought was worth posting angle is a little off as I didn't have a tripod but other than that I think it looks good! :mrgreen:


----------



## Danimal_Inc (Dec 12, 2006)

its dark, but i like it, my eyes shift all over the photo looking to see if there is a ghost hiding in the dark shadows!


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 12, 2006)

i can't see squat

is this okay to edit?


----------



## Mole (Dec 13, 2006)

That just looks freaky, I hope you didn't go by youself. There's no way in he** you would catch me in there at night by myself.  If you could get a little more detail in it, it would be perfect.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2006)

I have just learned the expression "urbexer" ... and you are one of them, too? Wow. So many around here.... but it is nice to see some more ... so maybe going during the day might help? Or would it not be haunted enough for your liking with the light seeping through the windows? This one does look haunted enough, and makes me wish we could see some more.


----------



## Ab$olut (Dec 13, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> i can't see squat
> 
> is this okay to edit?



Yes its fine to edit.I thought it was a little dark at first but any lower shutter and it would of been blurred as your hand aint the stedyest when your in an old hopital with the wind banging windows and doors and radios randomly turning on.

No i'd never do it alone I was with two other explorers :mrgreen:


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

ok, heres my go . . . 






its not great, but heres what i did:  using levels i brought up the lightness, then curves to bring em up a little more.  next i used a nik filter for the color cast followed by noise reduction and another filter to add some more mood.


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

although, it prolly would look better had i added some film grain to hide the digital noise


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 13, 2006)

MIdway through, there is a soft white spot on the right wall...

I would try to focus on that light, and make the dark REALLY dark, and that light, and some others mush lighter, contrasting it and giving the image some depth.

If you didnt say "abandon hospital" I wouldnt be creeped out!


----------



## pantherlax (Dec 13, 2006)

Ab$olut said:
			
		

> in an old hopital with the wind banging windows and doors and radios randomly turning on.



What? So its haunted?

Anyway, i think its great, i like how theres the little bit of light at the end of the hall and also onthe wall on the right side


----------



## Ab$olut (Dec 13, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> ok, heres my go . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great effort! and once I get my hands on a copy of photoshop i'll be trying it myself thanks alot! :mrgreen: got no idea why there is any noise as im sure it was at 50 iso?

Also I don't believe in places being haunted or I would probally not go  I cannot explain the radio as there was no sign of a timer or anything but I doubt it was anything paranormal


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

well, noise exists regardless of iso, and especially in underexposed images.


----------



## Dan28607 (Dec 14, 2006)

The first shot is just creepy!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2006)

Very cool.  I would love to wander in there.  I bet those walls have some creepy stories to tell.   Nice one.


----------



## Simonch (Dec 14, 2006)

cool pic, i take it ur into Urbex? what hospital was it? u a member on www.28dayslater.co.uk?


----------



## Ab$olut (Dec 14, 2006)

Simonch said:
			
		

> cool pic, i take it ur into Urbex? what hospital was it? u a member on www.28dayslater.co.uk?



yep I sure am with the same tags :mrgreen:

I have return vists on the cards armed with a tripod


----------

